# Compability of TXs and RXs



## ArturianDude001 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello to all the aviators ))
I would like to talk here about the electronics. Currently- about the compabilityof RXs and TXs
of FrSky
Many of modelists have this question.
And here I 'd like to share by the answer
How do you see it?
Compatibility chart for FlySky receivers and transmitters


----------

